# Shipping Prices from U.K - Kelowna???



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all
Has anyone got any idea of how much it would cost to ship out our household goods to Kelowna in B.C. ??? Just wondered if anyone has done this fairly recently and what size container they used and how much they got in it etc.. ??? Also any goos companies you could recommend ?? And do you know if you have to pay import /export taxes ???

Many thanks
Maria


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi we are shipping to Vancouver in three weeks (eek) with PSS and the cost including insurance is around £4500 for a standard shipping container. We are taking contents of a 3 bed house but would fit half a container but a whole one is simpler. They handle customs but you need a goods to follow list stamped when you land to allow duty free import. Kelowna is further inland so might need further transit depending on the route but it's very nice there so good luck.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi david, we were in Kelowna last week, lovely place, we are looking to move there soon hopefully, can I ask, what you do for a living and if you have PR status


cheers simon


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi simon Fir the last four years I have worked for the met police latterly as a constable before that I was an org development and change consultant. My wife still works in that field along with communications and I will try to get back into office work. We have or status and landed last year so this is the big move. We applied around four years ago under the old skilled worker process.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks David just trying to get a rough figure sure we wont be going untill next year but just trying to do the sums 
Hope everything goes well for you
Maria


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool best of luck we got a few quotes from Pickfords etc it's just who you feel happy with. I'll let you know if it all goes wrong.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

hi Maria,

Don't know if you have got prices in yet but we shipped half a container (3 bed house) from Bristol to Kelowna last year and it cost 3500. We used PSS and overall they were good - little damage and movers were helpful. The difficult thing to deal with was the timing - they could not be accurate with this,and it took about 11 weeks to ship in the end so be prepared to live out of a suitcase for a while. We stayed in a 'vacation rental' (ie holiday home) initially so we could have somewhere fully furnished - this was cheaper than a hotel for 3 months and much more comfortable.
Regards

Ian


----------

